# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Seachem products: Renew and purigen



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone had used these products and what they thought of them. They say that they are carbon alternatives for reef and planted tanks that do not remove trace elements. ANyone have experiences with them? And what about chemi-pure? I still have a few of them laying around from before I started getting serious with plants and was wondering if that could be used or will it take out traces. Thanks.

George


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone had used these products and what they thought of them. They say that they are carbon alternatives for reef and planted tanks that do not remove trace elements. ANyone have experiences with them? And what about chemi-pure? I still have a few of them laying around from before I started getting serious with plants and was wondering if that could be used or will it take out traces. Thanks.

George


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have some purigen here but have not hand a chance to use it yet. It came higly reccomended to me.

I was told the chemipure will bond heavy metals, IE copper and iron.


----------



## countrymouse (Jul 6, 2003)

I use Renew as just a little extra "insurance." It's actually cheaper than good carbon, and I don't see any evidence that it takes out trace elements. I have also heard that Purigen is very effective. I believe Chemi-pure is a carbon blend, so it probably will adsorb trace elements.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh well, time to unload my chemi-pures then and look into one of these two products.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

George, I've used the Purigen on my planted tank and think it was really unncessary. Planted tanks by nature don't benefit much from these types of products. It just takes extra room in the filter.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Carlos, but I was thinking of using it more for extreme situations, not on a continual basis. Say something like wanting to remove medication or something like that without affecting traces.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

I have given this thought in case I ever need to medicate my tank (been lucky so far, KOW). Here is my theory. After meds have run their course you have to do a water change. Do the water change, put regular carbon in the filter, dose your macros, wait 24 hours (carbon is pretty well shot after 24 hours anyways, and the meds should be gone), take out the carbon and dose the micros. Sound ok to everyone else?

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I would rather not take my filter apart again one day later to take out some carbon. I'd rather wait until I do the next filter cleaning to take it out.









George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## imported_Rufus (Feb 3, 2003)

Only just saw this thread - DOH!

George, I use Purigen on all my plant tanks (hang on - all my tanks ARE plant tanks!!) any way - I love the stuff - not necessarily as a carbon alternative, as I've never used carbon, but It's excellent for pulling organics, tannins etc out of the water.

Initially it came very highly recommended to me, so I tried it on a 80L heavily planted (forest!) tank that had about 18 months worth of mulm in/on the substrate - the water was fairly yellow/brown - not tea coloured, but noticeable in a white bucket when I did my waterchanges. Put the purigen in the filter ( a Aquaclear HOB at the time), and within a day or two, the water was LITERALLY crystal clear. I never had any problems with growth after adding the purigen - so it seems it doesn't pull traces out, If anything the growth was better, as the water was cleaner. And the beauty of it is, the purigen is completely rechargeable - you just bung it in some bleach until all the colour goes out, then rinse it with a really good dose of prime, and away you go again!

Sooo, I guess my short answer would be - Yes tried it, was good, I love it!









Cheers,

Dan.

Rufus.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks much Dan. I figured somebody out there had to have used it.









George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I think good carbon, such as Chemi-Pure, will not be shot after just one day. Chemi-Pure is intended to only be changed out after several months, so even under extreme conditions it should last more than a day. Cheaper carbon products probably do last only a short time.


----------

